# pacific palisades, malibu bike shops?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Are there good shops for road bike repair/accessories? I found 2 in the phone book but dont know about them.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

There's Topanga Creek Bikes. Never been there, but they've got a nice website.

http://www.topangacreekbicycles.com/index.php


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

great shop, but thats a bit of a climb if you're on PCH and need a shop. There's not much up the coast unfortunately. I've seen a couple shops come & go in the Cross Creek center in Malibu. Your best bet is to head to Santa Monica where there are several.

// don't know if the one shop still exists at the top of the hill near Zuma?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> great shop, but thats a bit of a climb if you're on PCH and need a shop. There's not much up the coast unfortunately. I've seen a couple shops come & go in the Cross Creek center in Malibu. Your best bet is to head to Santa Monica where there are several.
> 
> // don't know if the one shop still exists at the top of the hill near Zuma?


it's now in the plaza at the corner of busch but it's basically a shop for cheap kid bikes - maybe OK for an emergency tube. The plans for the redesign of the center at Trancas contained a Helens, but the plans are still going through the approval stage and I haven't heard if Helens still plans on opening a location there or not.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I love Topanga Creek Bikes. But if you're on the coast, it's more a destination than a simple detour.


----------

